# World cup games



## TheNomad (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,

The satellite at my place is [email protected]#% and I would like to watch the US vs. the UK.
Can anyone recommend a sports bar where I can watch the game? it would be great if it is a cool place I could bring the wife along.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

FIFA World Cup in Cairo: Where to Watch the Match - Nightlife Feature - Cairo 360


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think this: http://www.egyptiangazette.net/news-8971-Jazeera%27s%20W.%20Cup%20kick-off%20sabotaged%20.html was your problem yesterday.


----------

